# 1/4 to 1/2 Collet Converters?



## ToK (Apr 3, 2011)

Is there such a thing as a collet converter from 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Ted

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

What make/model router do you have?


----------



## ToK (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi! I've got a Ryobi R1801MI from Home Depot. Thanks!


----------



## ToK (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry to burn anyone's cycles needlessly... after poking around a little bit at similar threads from earlier times here, I think the executive summary is "probably not". If the router didn't come with optional size collets, it's time to rent or buy one that does. 

If anyone has information to the contrary, please let me know... Thanks!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Ted! Welcome! I believe the answer is no. Do You have any information to believe it does? If not, Then the amswer is no! The 1/2 in. collet would say if it could. It is one of the best selling points of a router.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ToK said:


> Sorry to burn anyone's cycles needlessly... after poking around a little bit at similar threads from earlier times here, I think the executive summary is "probably not". If the router didn't come with optional size collets, it's time to rent or buy one that does.
> 
> If anyone has information to the contrary, please let me know... Thanks!


Hi Ted - Welcome to the forum
Yeah, I think if you go back and read through some of the old threads there are a ton of safety ( also read possibly legal) issues with such an animal. These days you can pick up routers designed for both pretty cheaply anyway.


----------

